
Facebook buys Ubuntu producation company Canonical for 3 Billion - denuoweb
http://itsfoss.com/facebook-to-buy-ubuntu-for-3-billion/
======
7Figures2Commas
In other news, Yahoo announced that it is purchasing RadioShack with the
intent of resurrecting the Tandy brand to launch a new line of affordable
personal computing devices.

"Tandy was an iconic brand that was ahead of its time," Yahoo CEO Marissa
Mayer stated. "Tandy's acquisition of GRiD Systems, the maker of the first
consumer tablet, the GRiDPad, might have been several decades too early, but
we're a forward-thinking company and look forward to building on Tandy's
legacy of innovation."

The deal must be approved by RadioShack shareholders. Under the proposed
terms, shareholders of RadioShack stock would receive a vintage Broadcast.com
stock certificate with photo of Mark Cuban, 2 Geocities t-shirts, and 50
premium Tumblr themes.

------
iliaznk
Yeah, exactly the kind of news I was expecting on April 1 ;)

~~~
gcb0
though i think Zuckerberg would be less nazi and misguided with usability than
Shutleworth.

~~~
iliaznk
I'm also sure 3bln is way too low for such a company comparing with other FB's
purchases.

~~~
gcb0
...not if it was in actual money

------
Eyes2design
AHH, My heart stopped I don't want to Read more.

------
danoprey
Amazon buying Canonical, I could have believed.

------
lugg
It was only a matter of time. We all saw this coming.

------
abdulrhmaan
Almost had me. Freaked out for 30 sec

------
scope
you _almost_ had me :)

GREAT title!

